# Any upcoming tournaments on Sinclair?



## chase25 (Jul 7, 2016)

Looking to do a tournament or so


----------



## fulltime (Jul 10, 2016)

mid ga tournament trail

has one on Thursday 14 and July 16 out of little river


----------



## jfuqua (Sep 21, 2016)

Oct. 8th Little River


----------



## 61BelAir (Sep 22, 2016)

I heard that one of the kayak trails was having their final year end tournament on Sinclair, but haven't found any information on it.   I'm sure it would be only for those who'd qualified through the year, but I thought it would be cool to just go check out since I'm local.


----------



## bassmaster2314 (Oct 19, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/events/1100174186725553/


Tournament for a great cause. Share with others


----------

